# شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا



## mina3338 (22 يناير 2008)

النهارده جبتلكم شريط من اروع الشرايط اللي عندي
هو قديم شويه بس فوق الممتاز بجد
هو لفريق بس انا مش عارفه بس صوتهم رائع جدا 
والترانيم كمان روعه جدا
اسم الشريط:محتاجين لك
ودي هي الترانيم الموجوده
1-الامواج عنيده
2-العالم يبني ويزرع
3-الفاعل الامين
4-روح الله ماليني
5-سبحوا لالهنا الحي(معانا)
6-لاتخف من عصف الريح
7-لالهنا بنعد طريق(الهنا)
8-محتاجين لك
9-هانت هانت
*ملحوظه:*موجود مع الشريط 3 ترانيم(العالم&الهنا&معانا)مساحه صغيره جدا للموبيلات
الشريط كله+ال3ترانيم مرفوعين علي رابط واحد ومساحة34ميجا
اتفضلوا الرابط اهو
http://rapidshare.com/files/85710660/______ae__ss.rar
صلوا من اجلي​


----------



## mikoo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
f3lan alsherit dh 7lo awe


----------



## mina3338 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا*

العفو يا ميكو وان شاء الله تورينا مشاركاتك​


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر ليك على الشريط مع انها متاخرة شويتين ​


----------



## mina3338 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا*

ولا يهمك 

وشكرا لردك


----------



## emy (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا*

*مرسى كتير لتعبك*​


----------



## mina3338 (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا*

شكرا يا ايمي لردك


----------



## الامير الحزين (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا*

شريط قديم وانا كنت بدور علية من زمان شكرا ليك  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك   ومنتظرين المزيد والجديد


----------



## maged300 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا*

ان بجد كنت محتاج الشريط دى قوى ربنا يديم عليكوا نعمة وبركة


----------



## mina3338 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا*

شكرا يا امير انت وماجد علي ردودكم الحلوة


----------



## kmmmoo (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mina3338 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (محتاجين لك)قمه في الروعه جميل جدااااا*

شكرا لردك


----------



## الهى كن قائدى (6 مارس 2010)

انا متشكر جدا 
كنت بدور على الشريط ده من زمان
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## gogorge (8 مارس 2010)

:download:حلوه وبالنعمه  وبمحبه ربى يسوع فى راحه


----------



## hobasobhi (9 مارس 2010)

*شكرا علي الشريط هو الشريط لفرق العهد الجديد وهو شريط قديم فعلا *​​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (9 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا ليك
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------

